# Contact - Help



## Clinging (May 14, 2011)

I need to contact my H today by email and request certain financial things that I need. He has not contacted me as he thinks I am done with him so is leaving me alone.

I so desperately want to reach out to him and tell him not so much that I still love him (even though I do) but that I still care (because I do). It isn't easy for me to turn off 33 years of feelings in 2 weeks.

I know what he is doing and has done is wrong, I know all that but I honestly don't think he wants to end it with me either and he is just so screwed up tht he doesn't know how too.

Is he still with OW, probably, do I know that no. Will he lie to me, probably yes. I think I just need contact and I need to let him know that I don't hate him. I do hate everything he has done to me, his children, everyone, all the lies/cheating/dishonesty, I hate it all, do I hate him as a man, NO. Is that wrong, probably but that is the way it is for me.

I am fully going ahead with seperating our lives and maybe that is what is bothering me today, it is becoming too final and I don't think I am ready for that yet, my head yes, my heart no.

Should I say something or just leave it all alone?

thanks


----------



## Eli-Zor (Nov 14, 2010)

Be business professional and keep to the topic, he may ask you how you are ignore that question.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

